# Lead in Bloomington, IL



## Dent82 (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone in the bloomington/normal area let me know. Talked to one of my customers yesterday and they are opening a new shop in Bloomington. Can't make that drive but told him I could probably find someone to do it for him.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

bummer, im waaay to far.

Good luck!


----------



## zman9119 (Oct 3, 2004)

I know a few companys NOT to hire down there.


----------



## Dent82 (Dec 6, 2005)

HAHAHA! Well if there is anyone in the area down there, MAB paints is opening a shop decent sized lot. Send me a PM and I will give you there contact info.


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

give reinhardts a call there good people


----------

